# The National Cyber Range



## mike_cos (Jun 20, 2011)

Reuters is reporting that the Pentagon's DARPA is implementing a project started in 2009: the National Cyber ​​Range.
According to press reports it would be a copy of the Internet, a sort of virtual shooting gallery in which to experiment and make practical, useful also for the training activities of the Cyber ​​Command.
According to official data the program would have a budget of about $ 130 million, 50 of which focused on the Lockheed Martin and Johns Hopkins University Applied Physics Laboratory.

And 'interesting to note that the cyber industry is contrasted with other programs to bescaled down to the well-known U.S. military budget cuts.
To confirm the interest of major defense contractors in this sector also the recent campaign purchases of companies specializing in cyberwarfare by operators such asBAE Systems, General Dynamics, Lockheed Martin and Northrop Grumman.
In short, a growing market and with large sums at stake. One consideration, which I think has some relevance to national security, economic and otherwise.

SOURCE


----------



## Marauder06 (Jun 20, 2011)

mike_cos said:


> ....
> 
> And 'interesting to note that the cyber industry is contrasted with other programs to bescaled down to the well-known U.S. military budget cuts....



Yep.  "Information and intelligence is the "fire and maneuver" of the 21st Century."


----------



## mike_cos (Jun 20, 2011)

Marauder06 said:


> Yep. "Information and intelligence is the "fire and maneuver" of the 21st Century."


always...


----------

